# Have you been audited by your state board?



## jmbeck (Mar 18, 2011)

I got my registration in December of 2007, and I was selected for audit this year.

Thankfully, I kept all my information handy, so I responded to the email in less than 2 hours, and have already gotten my response back.

Has anyone else been through this?


----------



## goodal (Mar 18, 2011)

No. what info did you keep?


----------



## roadwreck (Mar 18, 2011)

badal said:


> No. what info did you keep?


mostly pornography...

...j/k


----------



## DVINNY (Mar 18, 2011)

When we renew our licenses, we submit a description online about the continuing ed courses and PDH's. We do not send a copy of certificates, etc.

I've always wondered if they ever came back asking for proof.


----------



## jmbeck (Mar 18, 2011)

Yeah, these are sort of the responses I was expecting. In my experience, a lot of engineers aren't aware that reported PDHs can be audited.

Here is the letter I received from the Alabama board.



> The State of Alabama Board of Licensure for Professional Engineers and Land Surveyors has selected your (2011) licensure renewal application for Audit of compliance with the Board's continuing professional competency requirements. You were randomly selected for this audit based on renewing your license in "active" status. The transfer of your license to "retired" or "inactive" status during this year will not relieve you of the requirement to comply with this audit.
> Please provide documents that support the continuing professional competency credits you earned in 2010 in order to renew your license for 2011. If carry over hours were used to meet the requirement, please send copies of documents supporting all hours earned in that year as well (not just the carryover hours). If possible, please submit this information via email to [email protected] with the documents attached as a pdf file. Documents may also be submitted via regular mail to the Board office. This documentation must arrive at the Board office no later than *April 21, 2011*.
> 
> In accordance with the Board's Administrative Code, Section 330-X-13-.02(12) records used to support credits claimed *are the responsibility of the licensee *and must be furnished to the Board for audit verification purposes upon request. The required records to be submitted are described below and your response must include both #1 and #2:
> ...


Luckily, I worked briefly under an Engineer that explained this process to me.

Anytime I participate in PDH eligible course/presentation/etc., I make PDFs of the sign-in sheet, the slide show itself, certificate, etc. as applicable. I then record it on a running log sheet in Excel. Luckily, I just sent all my PDFs of the certificates and all plus the log sheet.

The purpose of this post was to make sure that everyone is aware of what is required from an audit. Until my colleague informed me, I rarely kept my certificates in a easily accessible location, and didn't bother with sign-in sheets of copies of the presentations for other events.

I'm attaching the PDH log I was given. Hopefully it will help some of you out when needed.







Blank_PDH_Log.xls


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 18, 2011)

I keep a folder for all the PDH stuff and a running tally on a piece of paper taped to the inside of the folder. I keep a copy of the agenda, slides if available, and certificates if issued.


----------



## FusionWhite (Mar 18, 2011)

Does anyone know what the requirements for teaching a PDH credit are? I would like to do a one or two hour training/presentation/engineering seminar for some of the people here at work and am wondering if this would count as PDH for them? I have been working on putting together a pretty detailed technical presentation but was curious if anyone has done something like this?


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 18, 2011)

FusionWhite said:


> Does anyone know what the requirements for teaching a PDH credit are? I would like to do a one or two hour training/presentation/engineering seminar for some of the people here at work and am wondering if this would count as PDH for them? I have been working on putting together a pretty detailed technical presentation but was curious if anyone has done something like this?


probably varies by state.


----------



## cableguy (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm headed to the Texas A&amp;M Relay Conference in April. The certificate costs $25, but it gets you 1.8 CEU's (18 PDH's). That's enough for the year in Texas (except for the Ethics). I'm not doing it this year, since I just got my PE (PDHs waived first year), but I'll pay for the cert next year.

Texas is pretty easy going as far as hour accumulation. Teaching / speaking is easy to justify, it looks like. Best way is to check your state's rules though.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 18, 2011)

I keep a folder for each years certificates and an Excel spreadsheet. Not only do I have to keep up with the PE certification, but I do NFPA and ICC certs for Fire Inspector and Plans Examiner. So 'm pretty much constantly in one state of sending in one list or another for certification.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 18, 2011)

^ sounds like fun. Just glad its only every two years for me


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 18, 2011)

I am not a very organized person, anyone who knows me will attest..

However I keep a very anal retentive record of my pdh's in hopes of appeasing the karma gods that I wont ever need to show it to anyone.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 18, 2011)

In Kentucky, you don't have to submit anything, but they do have the option to audit you (apparently it is similar to Alabama). I'm also licensed in :wv: and OH, both of which requires half the PDHs as KY per year (15 per year in :wv: and OH, 30 every 2 years in KY). And both the other states require you to submit proof when you renew. So as long as I keep up with :wv: and OH, KY takes care of itself.


----------



## ALBin517 (Mar 18, 2011)

Nope, no continuing education for Michigan PEs.


----------



## navyasw02 (Mar 18, 2011)

ALBin517 said:


> Nope, no continuing education for Michigan PEs.


None here in CA either, thank goodness.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 18, 2011)

navyasw02 said:


> ALBin517 said:
> 
> 
> > Nope, no continuing education for Michigan PEs.
> ...


Ditto for CO.


----------



## jeb6294 (Mar 19, 2011)

I was audited in Ohio a couple years ago. On Ohio's website, they've got a .pdf form you download and fill out to keep track of your credits and I kept scanned copies of all my certificates so it wasn't a big deal. The biggest hassle was that they wouldn't let me email everything in so I had to mail it. Of course they lost it so I emailed the next one and told them that's all they were getting because I wasn't going to pay for postage again.


----------



## DVINNY (Mar 19, 2011)

I keep all of my certificates in a folder kept in my desk, but I also scan them all as PDF and keep them in a folder on my PC, so I should be OK.


----------



## FF8256 (Mar 27, 2011)

So for those of you that need the CEU/PDH's... does your employer pay for the courses and your time to obtain them? We just got notice that our company will only pay up to a certain dollar amount for course fees, and up to 16 hours of time a year. Any fees or time over that is on the employee.


----------



## jeb6294 (Mar 28, 2011)

FF8256 said:


> So for those of you that need the CEU/PDH's... does your employer pay for the courses and your time to obtain them? We just got notice that our company will only pay up to a certain dollar amount for course fees, and up to 16 hours of time a year. Any fees or time over that is on the employee.


My last job (private A/E firm) they paid for me to do one seminar and that was only because it was local, but even then it was like pulling teeth to get that. We were "encouraged" to find lunch-and-learns by local vendors that were usually just a sales pitch worth 1 PDH.

One of the nice things about working for the Gov't now is that we are actually required to attend three training courses per year. We've got a big purple book (ironically called "The Purple Book") with a couple hundred courses. At the begining of every year, we usually go in and make sure our requested training is up to date so it's still relevant to our current career field. Quite a few of them are good for credit and since most of them are at least a few days long, it's easy to get all the PDH's you would need from one course. There's even a handy dandy list in the front with all the courses that are worth credits and how much they're worth.


----------



## ALBin517 (Mar 28, 2011)

FLBuff PE said:


> navyasw02 said:
> 
> 
> > ALBin517 said:
> ...



We don't need continuing education here but surveyors do ... and surveying CEUs don't carry over from state to state.

I have a PE/PS friend who has surveyor licenses in three states. He has to travel to each state, each year, to do continuing ed.


----------

